# Hate throwing these out.



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

My daughter buys apples at Costcos in these neat plastic containers. When I throw them out I always stop and look at them thinking that I should be able to use them in some way. Maybe button storage, sewing pins. or some kind of craft bits and pieces. I don't know it just seems like I could reuse in some way and also keep them out of a landfill for awhile. Just thinking.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have seen people use them for Christmas ornament storage.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep, me too. Seems like something could be made with them.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Our Blue Bin program will now recycle that type of plastic.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Definitely recycle If you sew put thread and bobbin in one space. Sort small desk or shop items.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Put them in the recycle bin.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh dear. Whatever happened to choosing your own apples to purchase? When did apples become a threat to the planet? 

My rant is not with you, you are trying to prevent a single-use wasteful packaging, but with the DUMB apple suppliers!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

They look like tatting thread storage.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

How about when you are using small balls of multiple coloured yarns, put a small hole in each section and thread the yard through.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Could they be crafted into Christmas tree ornaments? The woe of being a multi crafter is that everything we see is something we might need to make something someday. Maybe this is how hoarders start....


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Could they be crafted into Christmas tree ornaments? The woe of being a multi crafter is that everything we see is something we might need to make something someday. Maybe this is how hoarders start....


That's me. I try not to hoard but I make a lot of decorations for parties too and am always looking for things I can use. It's time to think about them for my Grandchildren's (twins) big backyard Birthday Party. They want a Lego theme this year. Oh boy.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Are they too deep to put the tops and bottoms in a drawer (I refer to mine as The Junk Drawer) for rubberbands, paperclips, twist ties, etc.? They would also work for earrings or other smaller jewelry. If you have the space they would be perfect for stitch markers, seaming needles, all those goodies we use for knitting.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd recycle it. The money from our community's recycle program goes into the volunteer fire department's budget.

You could re-use it as a cupcake holder when you're taking cupcakes somewhere.
Use a a herb or vegetable starter.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would use it for small balls of yarn


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

We recycle those. Thank goodness!

They would be good for starting seeds in the early spring though. Just a thought.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> Could they be crafted into Christmas tree ornaments? The woe of being a multi crafter is that everything we see is something we might need to make something someday. Maybe this is how hoarders start....


I think you're right! Recycle bin


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd use them as paint dish for the grandkids. I could close the lid and hope the paint would keep till the next day or so. They'd have a choice of colours and mixing bowls.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Small left over balls of yarn or plant starters for seeds..


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks to me like they would make a great storage container for Christmas balls when you put them away for a year.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

It does seem as though the orchards or stores or whoever is planning this are over doing the packaging. So much of our waste is unnecessary such as the huge cardboard cereal boxes and snack packaging. When I was growing up the apples were in a bushel basket and one selected their own.


----------



## Goalkprsmom (Jun 19, 2015)

Can't they be recycled?


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I cut one in half and put it in my fruit drawer in frig - it keeps everything nice and neat, oranges, apples, avacados, etc.


----------



## Marciaann43 (Feb 16, 2012)

Cut them in two and use in dresser drawers. One for socks, one for nylons, one for undies, jewelry, etc


----------



## Marciaann43 (Feb 16, 2012)

Cut them in two and use in dresser drawers. One for socks, one for nylons, one for undies, jewelry, etc


----------



## Marciaann43 (Feb 16, 2012)

Cut them in two and use in dresser drawers. One for socks, one for nylons, one for undies, jewelry, etc


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I know!



stirfry said:


> My daughter buys apples at Costcos in these neat plastic containers. When I throw them out I always stop and look at them thinking that I should be able to use them in some way. Maybe button storage, sewing pins. or some kind of craft bits and pieces. I don't know it just seems like I could reuse in some way and also keep them out of a landfill for awhile. Just thinking.


----------



## Starmaid2 (Oct 10, 2016)

I used to paint ceramics with multiple colors... These would make great paint pallets for ceramics, canvas artists, or anywhere you need small areas for paints.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Goalkprsmom said:


> Can't they be recycled?


Yes but it seems I could use them for something. lol


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

celticmiss said:


> I'd use them as paint dish for the grandkids. I could close the lid and hope the paint would keep till the next day or so. They'd have a choice of colours and mixing bowls.


That is a great idea. The next kids get together I could set up a table and they could have a paint party. Lots of colors and places to mix. That would keep them busy for a bit. Thanks.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

So many great ideas. I put Christmas ornaments in mine. But I love the other ideas also.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

They have just prohibited the use of this type of plastic container and others in France. I am sure the food industry here and maybe even the consumers will have a fit against that regulation, but since the earth can complain (yet) the government should take the initiative, don't you think so? Not a chance with the current administrtain because they think that all these are inventions, by the chinese, non other!!!!


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

How about a plant starter? A small hole in each section for watering, a bit of potting soil and a single seed in each. By the time Spring rolls around you should have some sturdy seedlings.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

recycle containers available in your area?


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

store Xmas tree balls, yarn stash, would also be useful in water and acrylic painting.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

If they don't have air holes in them, they might be useful for some craft that involves small parts, i.e., beads, sequins.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I make decorations to sell at Market and they make great portable keepers. 
Legos, small Matchbox toys, crafty items, can you tell I have small Gkids, lol! 
You could also freeze lemon juice and herbs and then repackage, I am going to try that this summer.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Would they be good to use as a deviled egg carrier? Then just chunk in the recycle bin when eggs are gone.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

They make great mini greenhouses for starting seeds. I have used clear egg cartons for years and they work great!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

That is a great idea. Costco has many plastic and tin containers that can be used for something. I use to save the ones with the quinoa salad till one day I realized I was not going to get around to using them so threw them out.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> Put them in the recycle bin.


There you ae bundyanne07, just wanted to tell you I baked your apple muffins yesterday and they turned out great and even my husband ate one. I did make a few changes though, I used whole wheat floor, coconut silk , a milk product, Mazola oil for the butter and put in 2 teaspoons of baking powder and a handful of walnuts with the apples. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

That's the way I think, too! Lots of possibilities for organizing something, and could see what's in there. It snaps to, also. hmmm....lol


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

you could use them for chitting potato's


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Christmas ornament storage!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

KnitNorth said:


> Our Blue Bin program will now recycle that type of plastic.


Here, also., I love it - takes away all the guilt of using this stuff.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Great place to start plants.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> That is a great idea. Costco has many plastic and tin containers that can be used for something. I use to save the ones with the quinoa salad till one day I realized I was not going to get around to using them so threw them out.


I have many skeins of yarn in them on my lately organized yarn closets, others hold the Pearl cotton embroidery thread and still others wips of decorations. My friend saves me hers and I sent the surplus to the kindergarten teacher for little pieces of games etc. Some day I will actually have everything in a see through container, I hope! Many yarns are in the shrink bags so I have more shelf space. That could be a potential trouble, lol! More space, more yarn?? Better not.


----------



## Corky (Jun 18, 2011)

I use them with my granddaughter when she watercolors! Great to keep water colors separate!


----------



## rotarian1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My grandson would use those boxes for his rock collection.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

rotarian1 said:


> My grandson would use those boxes for his rock collection.


Yes Yes Yes. My granddaughter maybe would like them for her gems. You folks are so great with suggestions. Thank you all so much.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

rotarian1 said:


> My grandson would use those boxes for his rock collection.


Or for those ladies who do beading.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

sandyridge said:


> It does seem as though the orchards or stores or whoever is planning this are over doing the packaging. So much of our waste is unnecessary such as the huge cardboard cereal boxes and snack packaging. When I was growing up the apples were in a bushel basket and one selected their own.


Those days are long gone unfortunately


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Meryl Needles said:


> How about a plant starter? A small hole in each section for watering, a bit of potting soil and a single seed in each. By the time Spring rolls around you should have some sturdy seedlings.


I have a question re: using as a plant starter. I am not much of a gardener but I thought that what you used for a plant starter was supposed to degrade and you planted the container with the plant. Am in wrong???


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

celticmiss said:


> I'd use them as paint dish for the grandkids. I could close the lid and hope the paint would keep till the next day or so. They'd have a choice of colours and mixing bowls.


I like this idea. We get the same type of container for muffins. Then I would recycle them.


----------



## ididarow (Aug 13, 2016)

If you starch an item with a spherical shape these are very handy. These are good for mixing your paints for the day. Try starting seedlings. However, once you punch a hole in it stuff manages to disapear. By the way, I'm not a hoarder...yet!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

possibly a day care center might be able to use them for a craft project, or to keep craft items in for the little kids!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I would use them to start cuttings of holiday cactus! It would be like a mini greenhouse.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Yup. Start seeds. Just drill holes in bottom for drainage. Set in an old or lined cookie sheet to prevent root rot.


----------



## Krunch (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's one person's link on "Reusing Plastic Apple Containers from Costco". http://www.theredapronscravings.com/2013/01/reusing-plastic-apple-cointainers-from.html


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

The minute I saw your picture I thought about balls of yarn. That is what I would do with it, put all my miscellaneous balls of yarn in it.


----------



## hallemarie (Oct 22, 2014)

Try using them for large ice cubes saves buying ice


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

You could make ice cubes, jello, or put leftover broth and freeze it, or even tomato paste. I wouldn't throw them out either.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

This reminds me of my mini garden, starting seeds for spring in an egg container. Can you see the extra mini tomato seedlings coming up in the egg thingy?


stirfry said:


> My daughter buys apples at Costcos in these neat plastic containers. When I throw them out I always stop and look at them thinking that I should be able to use them in some way. Maybe button storage, sewing pins. or some kind of craft bits and pieces. I don't know it just seems like I could reuse in some way and also keep them out of a landfill for awhile. Just thinking.


----------



## Rosanne13 (Feb 6, 2017)

I have used them for candy molds.


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

I just gave my greatgrandson one to use for his Lego pieces. will b better than cupcake pans i sent earlier. ione


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I would use them as Bath bomb mold or soap molds.


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

I save them for my great grandson and he uses the cartons to store his LEGO pieces. Also the clear see through egg cartons. Good when children travel for,the Legos. Ione


----------

